# Seminaries Matched with their Systematic Theology Book used



## moral necessity

I was hoping to get a collection of seminaries matched with the Systematic Theology book they used. It doesn't matter if its been 30 years or more since you took the course. Information on what book they used to use would show a helpful trend in the university anyway.

Thanks and blessings!


----------



## Covenant Joel

At RTS-Orlando and RTS-Virtual, we used Calvin's _Institutes_ and Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ amongst other specific volumes.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

At Pittsburgh Theological Cemetery we used portions of Karl Barth's "Church Dogmatics", Emil Brunner's "Dogmatics", and Wolfhart Pannenberg's "Systematic Theology" in the "Systematic Theology"courses.

Though after I transferred to Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary we used Robert Reymond's "A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith", Calvin's "Institutes of Christian Religion", and Berkhof's "Systematic Theology".


----------



## Covenant Joel

Ahh yes, I forgot, we also used Berkhof to supplement Calvin and Bavinck.


----------



## SolaScriptura

At Southern the two general texts were Erickson and Grudem, with Berkhof being "recommended reading" in each of the theology courses I took. Additionally, and this is a big additionally, in each and every class these two texts were supplemented by specific volumes on the various theological loci and in those instances virtually every book was written by a Reformed author.


----------



## gracea1one

At TEDS the general text is Erickson, however it may depend on the prof teaching the class. Of my three Systematic theology courses, in only one was Erickson required reading. In the other two courses, Erickson was only recommended and the profs utilized several other books that they felt addressed each area of theology more comprehensively than a general text. I know some profs (at least at the Milwaukee extension site) allows the students to choose between Erickson or Grudem, their choice. I ended up purchasing and using Erickson, Grudem, and Berkhof.


----------



## reaganmarsh

I'm with Ben (SBTS). I studied ST under Dr. Steve Wellum. These are pasted from his syllabi:

*Systematic I *

Required:
•	Erickson, Millard J. Christian Theology: 2d ed. Grand Rapids: Baker Books, 1998 – or,
o	Grudem, Wayne. Systematic Theology. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1994.
•	Frame, John M. The Doctrine of God. Phillipsburg: P&R, 2002.
•	Goldsworthy, Graeme. According to Plan. Downers Grove: InterVarsity Press, 2001. 
•	Jensen, Peter. The Revelation of God. Downers Grove: InterVarsity Press, 2002.
•	Wellum, Stephen J. Class Handouts. 

Recommended:
•	Feinberg, John S. No One Like Him. Wheaton: Crossway, 2001.
•	Frame, John M. The Doctrine of the Knowledge of God. Phillipsburg: P&R, 2001.
•	Packer, J. I. Knowing God. Downers Grove: InterVarsity Press, 1973.
•	Ware, Bruce. God’s Greater Glory. Wheaton: Crossway Books, 2004.

*Systematic II*


Required:
•	Frame, John M. The Doctrine of God. Phillipsburg: Presbyterian & Reformed, 2002.
•	Hoekema, Anthony. Created in God’s Image. Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1986.
•	Macleod, Donald. The Person of Christ. Downers Grove: InterVarsity Press, 1998.
•	Stott, John. The Cross of Christ. Downers Grove: InterVarsity Press, 1986.
•	Wellum, Stephen J. Class Handouts. 

Recommended:
•	Goldsworthy, Graeme. According to Plan. Downers Grove: InterVarsity Press, 2001.

*Systematic III*

Required:
•	Demarest, Bruce. The Cross and Salvation. Wheaton: Crossway Books, 1997.
•	Ferguson, Sinclair. The Holy Spirit. Downers Grove: InterVarsity Press, 1996.
•	Hammett, John. Biblical Foundations for Baptist Churches. Grand Rapids: Kregel, 2005.
•	Hoekema, Anthony. The Bible and the Future. Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1979.
•	Schreiner, Thomas and Shawn Wright, ed. The Believer’s Baptism: The Covenant Sign of the New Age in Christ. Nashville: Broadman & Holman, 2007.
•	Wellum, Stephen J. Class Handouts. 

Recommended:
•	Bock, Darrell L., ed. Three Views on the Millennium and Beyond. Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1999.
•	Brand, Chad, ed. Perspectives on Church Government: Four Views. Nashville: Broadman & Holman, 2004.


He also discussed Calvin, Berkhof, Hodge, & (J.P.) Boyce pretty extensively, at least in the classes I had w/him. I respect him tremendously even though differing w/ him on NCT. 

Best advice I ever got for seminary was to take all of a particular discipline w/ one man (i.e., OT, NT, CH, ST, etc.) so that you learn his "system" -- you probably won't agree w/ everything, but you'll have the "ins & outs" of the reasoning & will be able to compare & critique more thoroughly. But that, of course, is off topic.


----------



## Wayne

While it would take some hard work to nail things down, it would be interesting to put all this into a chart, showing changes by years (where is that Stark kid when you need him?).

Old Princeton Seminary used Turretin for many years, then moved over to Hodge in the later 19th century. We won't talk about the 20th century move to Barth.

I'm guessing that Westminster originally used Hodge, but can't confirm that, looking at an early catalog of courses taught. What else would they have used? I bought and used my set when I attended there in the late 70's.

Covenant Seminary probably used Buswell's _Systematic Theology_ (2 vols.) for many years (1963-1980, at least), probably eventually moved to Hodge, but definitely did move to Berkhof during the 1990's. In more recent years, Dr. Williams has been requiring Bavinck, while Dr. Peterson continued to use Berkhof. Peterson now has his own first systematic volume published and will likely move to that, or give it as an option.

James Henley Thornwell, teaching at Columbia Seminary, organized much of the curriculum around Calvin's _Institutes_.


----------



## Marrow Man

At Erskine we read Calvin's _Institutes_ and also used a bound copy (unpublished) of the professors lecture notes. There was also some minor outside reading, but these were the two main resources.


----------



## Curt

When I attended Covenant (late '70s) we used Buswell, Berkhof and the Institutes. We were required to memorize the Shorter Catechism.


----------



## Romans922

I do agree with Joel's RTS assessment. At Jackson campus, we used Calvin's Institutes, Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics. Also, Berkhof's ST, and a little of Reymond's too.

RTS Jackson students are still required to memorize the Shorter Catechism to graduate.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Likewise at Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary regarding the memorization of the shorter catechism.


----------



## Covenant Joel

Romans922 said:


> RTS Jackson students are still required to memorize the Shorter Catechism to graduate.



RTS-O and Virtual too. I was quite grateful for that when studying for licensure/ordination exams too.


----------



## Marrow Man

We had to memorize the WSC at Erskine too, but it was a requirement for the ARP History and Polity class, not the ST classes.


----------



## ADKing

Although at Northwest Theological Seminary we read many things, our primary text was Turretin's Institutes of Elenctic Theology (3 volumes)


----------



## Covenant Joel

ADKing said:


> Although at Northwest Theological Seminary we read many things, our primary text was Turretin's Institutes of Elenctic Theology (3 volumes)



I didn't take any classes there, but New Geneva Seminary in the Springs (not sure about in VA) uses Turretin as well.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

moral necessity said:


> I was hoping to get a collection of seminaries matched with the Systematic Theology book they used. It doesn't matter if its been 30 years or more since you took the course. Information on what book they used to use would show a helpful trend in the university anyway.


Definitely been more than thirty years, but at my seminary we used Ott's _Fundamental's of Catholic Dogma_ and Augustine's _DE TRINITATE_ in the original Latin. In my post-graduate studies Aquinas, Augustine, and yes, even Barth (!!) were required. Today the same seminary uses Fiorenza's two-volume _Systematic Theology: Roman Catholic Perspectives. 

Quia peccavi nimis cogitatione, verbo et opere: mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa...ideo precor et omnes sanctos, orare pro me ad Dominum Deum nostrum.

But for the grace of God, no?

AMR_


----------



## bookslover

When I was at Talbot School of Theology in the early 1990s, the ST book required was James Montgomery Boice's _Foundations of the Christian Faith_ (I think that's the title). Interesting, because Talbot was (and is) a Dispensational school. I think they may have changed books by now, though.


----------



## mjmacvey

Good question. Based on the responses, it seems that the day of a single central ST text may be gone. Some of the primary texts at Westminster Seminary California:

Berkhof (used to have more primacy in the curriculum, but parts have been replaced by Bavinck/Horton)
Bavinck
Horton (Christian Faith)
Parts of Turretin & Calvin
John Murray (particularly Redemption/Accomplished/Applied and his booklet on the Imputation of Adam's Sin)
WCF & TFU


----------



## Bill The Baptist

bookslover said:


> When I was at Talbot School of Theology in the early 1990s, the ST book required was James Montgomery Boice's _Foundations of the Christian Faith_ (I think that's the title). Interesting, because Talbot was (and is) a Dispensational school. I think they may have changed books by now, though.



Boice's book is excellent, but he was a premillenialist so it wasn't that far off for them to be using him.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

At Covenant last semester Dr Peterson moved from Berkhof to Bavinck. Dr Peterson probably has the longest reading list of any professor! He will usually include several of his own books as well as Clowney, Ferguson, Macleod, Hoekma, Mathison. The WCF/WSC is also required reading. Calvin is referred to, but there is an elective with Dr Calhoun on the Institutes- which is very good BTW, and I think is available on Covenant Worldwide. For free!


----------



## moral necessity

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> At Pittsburgh Theological Cemetery we used portions of Karl Barth's "Church Dogmatics", Emil Brunner's "Dogmatics", and Wolfhart Pannenberg's "Systematic Theology" in the "Systematic Theology"courses.
> 
> Though after I transferred to Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary we used Robert Reymond's "A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith", Calvin's "Institutes of Christian Religion", and Berkhof's "Systematic Theology".



Wow...Barth...interesting. Do you remember what sections of Systematic Theology were involved with his work?

Blessings!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Primarily the sections dealing with Scripture and Christology.


----------



## moral necessity

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Primarily the sections dealing with Scripture and Christology.



Thanks...what years did you attend here at Pittsburgh, if you don't mind sharing?

Blessings!

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




Covenant Joel said:


> At RTS-Orlando and RTS-Virtual, we used Calvin's _Institutes_ and Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ amongst other specific volumes.



Super! From the responses, however, it sounds like Calvin is not the center of Systematic Theology in as many seminaries as I would have thought.

Blessings!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I started at PTS in '06 and left in '07 to attend RPTS.


----------



## mhseal

Right now at PRTS we use Calvin, Bavinck, and Brakel regularly. Brakel is a boss.


----------



## sastark

bookslover said:


> When I was at Talbot School of Theology in the early 1990s, the ST book required was James Montgomery Boice's Foundations of the Christian Faith (I think that's the title). Interesting, because Talbot was (and is) a Dispensational school. I think they may have changed books by now, though.



Indeed they have, Richard. When I was at Talbot/Biola (two years ago) the systematic theology classes required W. G. T. Shedd's _Dogmatic Theology_. I do believe this varied depending on your professor, though, because I saw Grudem's work a lot around campus.


----------



## DMcFadden

At the school that must not be named (in Pasadena), my profs loved Barth, Brunner, and pretty much anybody in the neo-orthodox camp (way back in mid 1970s).


----------



## Curt

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Dr Calhoun on the Institutes- which is very good BTW, and I think is available on Covenant Worldwide.



I have downloaded (free) and listened to this course. Great stuff.


----------



## DMcFadden

Outside of SysTheo, I elected to take the three course historical theo sequence in place of church history (in order to take Geoffrey Bromiley). Bromiley had us read solid orthodox authors such as Calvin's _Institutes_.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian

At Union Theological College, Belfast we used a number of select reading from different author on different Systematic categories. These included:

John Calvin (Institutes)
Martin Luther
Augustine
John Murray
Karl Barth
Emil Brunner
Henri Blocher
Thomas Torrance
P. T. Forsyth
And our own Systematic Prof, Stephen N. Williams.


----------



## bookslover

Irish Presbyterian said:


> At Union Theological College, Belfast we used a number of select reading from different author on different Systematic categories. These included:
> 
> John Calvin (Institutes)
> Martin Luther
> Augustine
> John Murray
> Karl Barth
> Emil Brunner
> Henri Blocher
> Thomas Torrance
> P. T. Forsyth
> And our own Systematic Prof, Stephen N. Williams.



If you remember, how did you like Thomas Torrance?

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




sastark said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at Talbot School of Theology in the early 1990s, the ST book required was James Montgomery Boice's Foundations of the Christian Faith (I think that's the title). Interesting, because Talbot was (and is) a Dispensational school. I think they may have changed books by now, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they have, Richard. When I was at Talbot/Biola (two years ago) the systematic theology classes required W. G. T. Shedd's _Dogmatic Theology_. I do believe this varied depending on your professor, though, because I saw Grudem's work a lot around campus.
Click to expand...


Two significant upgrades! They'll use Shedd because the new edition was edited by Alan Gomes, a seminary faculty member there. I took a course or two from him, and thought he was great. They'll use Grudem because it's well-written (especially for students).


----------



## DMcFadden

I was forced to read T.F. Torrance during college (my theo prof in college and later in seminary) was one of Torrance's doctoral students. It impressed me so much, I have never opened a Torrance book since.


----------



## 3John2

I'm a student at Edinburg Theological Seminary (in South Texas) & I would say we use Calvins Institutes, Bavinck, & Berkhof, also Gordon Spykman's is occasionally referred to.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian

bookslover said:


> Irish Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> At Union Theological College, Belfast we used a number of select reading from different author on different Systematic categories. These included:
> 
> John Calvin (Institutes)
> Martin Luther
> Augustine
> John Murray
> Karl Barth
> Emil Brunner
> Henri Blocher
> Thomas Torrance
> P. T. Forsyth
> And our own Systematic Prof, Stephen N. Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, how did you like Thomas Torrance?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------
> 
> We read sections from Torrance's 'Space, Time and Incarnation' and 'Space, Time and Resurrection'. Before I really grew in my knowledge of the Christian faith I held some views on eschatology and last things that were quite similar to Torrance (though I wouldn't have known that at the time). It was really interesting to read Torrance at theological college because I could see a well reasoned articulation of these views (though by that stage I had come to embrace the orthodox position as represented by the last chapter of the Westminster Confession).
Click to expand...


----------



## moral necessity

So, here are the results so far...any corrections or additions?

Columbia Seminary 
- Calvin

Covenant Seminary 
- Buswell (2 Vol.) - 1963-1980's
- Calvin - late 1970's
- Hodge - 1980's ?
- Berkhof - late 1970's-1990's
- Bavinck (Dr. Williams - recent)
- Berkhof to Bavinck (Dr. Peterson - last sem.) also: Clowney, Ferguson, Maclead, Hoekma, Mathison, Calvin.
- WCF/WSC

Edinburg (S.Tex.) 
- Calvin
- Bavinck
- Berkhof
- Gordon Spykman

Erskine 
- Calvin + lecture notes

New Geneva (Spr.) 
- Turretin

Northwest 
- Turretin (3 Vol.)

Old Princeton Sem. 
- Turretin
- Hodge (late 1800's)
- Barth (1900's)

Pittsburgh Sem. - (06-07) 
- Barth
- Emil Brunner's Dogmatics
- Wolfhart Pannenberg's Sys. Theo.

PRTS 
- Calvin
- Bavinck
- a 'Brakel

RPTS 
- Robert Reymond
- Calvin
- Berkhof
- WSC

RTS (Orl., Virt.) 
- Calvin
- Bavinck
- WSC

RTS (Jac.) 
- Calvin
- Bavinck
- Berkhof
- Reymond
- WSC

SBTS 
- Erickson
- Grudem
- Berkhof (Recommended)
- + Frame, Goldsworthy, Jensen, Hoekema, Macleod, Stott, Ferguson, Hammett, Schreiner, Wellum (Dr. Wellum)

Talbot 
- Boice's Foundations of Christian Faith
- W.G.T. Shedd (two years ago, depends on Prof.)
- Grudem (depends on prof.)

TEDS 
- Erickson
- Grudem

Union 
- Select readings from Calvin, Luther, Augustine, Murray, Barth, Brunner, Blocher, Torrance, Forsyth (Prof. Williams)

Westminster 
- Hodge ? (70's)
- Berkhof
- + Bavinck, Horton, Turretin, Calvin, Murray, WCF, TFU


----------



## moral necessity

Anyone know what Greenville uses?


----------

